# ImmuneIQ Allergy Test



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't waste your money! Veterinarians doubt validity of ImmuneIQ allergy test - VIN


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this article. I really hope state AGs go after these guys.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have used the test on two of mine. It has been extremely helpful and pretty much right on target. I've had no issues with customer service. My thought is that vets aren't going to like a test that takes a huge amount of money out of their pockets. It's pretty similar to those vets that are against raw but push hills and royal canine. I have recommended this test to a couple people and they had no issues either.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I plan to be a veterinarian some say and I'd never say something was a scam just to get more money. If there was a cheaper and easier option I'd be all for it. If I was in it for the money I'd want to be a people Doctor. 

That said after looking at several articles and countless reviews by people who've used it, it does seem pretty scammy.

It sounds like they pretty much just send a randomized list of items in the categories. Common items that animals have allergies to and such. The people then try an elimation diet(which you are supposed to do...) and voila the dog was allergic to that item! But was it just a lucky guess or accurate results? Considering people had contradicting results and results they know are false I'm a little skeptical. They had safe foods in the bad food group and bad foods in the safe food group. The same animal got different results from two tests sent. And there are countless people who've had these issues. The test couldn't differentiate between synthetic fur and unused cotton swabs?! Just sounds hinky all around.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

llombardo said:


> I have used the test on two of mine. It has been extremely helpful and pretty much right on target. I've had no issues with customer service. My thought is that vets aren't going to like a test that takes a huge amount of money out of their pockets. It's pretty similar to those vets that are against raw but push hills and royal canine. I have recommended this test to a couple people and they had no issues either.


A veterinarian from Dermatology for Animals was involved in this research. These are wonderful veterinarians who have no shortage of clients and aren't worried about a phony test taking income away from them...geez. Dermatology For Animals | Pet Dermatology Services | AZ, VT, CA, NE


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> A veterinarian from Dermatology for Animals was involved in this research. These are wonderful veterinarians who have no shortage of clients and aren't worried about a phony test taking income away from them...geez. Dermatology For Animals | Pet Dermatology Services | AZ, VT, CA, NE


I'm not really interested in the studies. The results I got were right on and no problems with allergies for two years plus. People can come to whatever conclusions they want but I know it helped me tremendously. I'm just giving a factual experience, well two.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

llombardo said:


> I'm not really interested in the studies. The results I got were right on and no problems with allergies for two years plus. People can come to whatever conclusions they want but I know it helped me tremendously. I'm just giving a factual experience, well two.


Of course you're not actually interested in the studies :rolleyes2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> Of course you're not actually interested in the studies :rolleyes2:


I really don't rely heavily on any studies. I prefer to look at what is in front of me or around me to make decisions. Nothing better then first hand experience:wink2:


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

llombardo said:


> I really don't rely heavily on any studies. I prefer to look at what is in front of me or around me to make decisions. Nothing better then first hand experience:wink2:


That's your choice! But the vet bashing really gets old, it's the same people every time. It's one of the reasons I took a loooong break from this board. My mistake...should have made it permanent!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This article helps to put into perspective the what-do-we-experience effects as owners, and the need for good, controlled experiments verifying those effects:
Caregiver Placebo Effects: New Study Shows that Owners and Vets Often Believe an Ineffective Therapy is Working When it Isn?t | The SkeptVet

This also links to more reading about the anecdote vs. experiment dichotomy:
Why Anecdotes & Testimonials Can?t Be Trusted | The SkeptVet


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is interesting article I had allergies immune response testing done in the past. A cheek swab and hair I wonder how they determine allergies from that.


----------

